# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  shiu acid-i tharte dhe demet ne njerez

## Jehonn

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-Per shkak te lirimit te gazeve acide ne atmosfere dhe tretjes se tyre ne pikat e shiut,ai pastaj bie ne toke si i tille,me perberje acide.Ne gjendje normale shiu ka shkalle te ulet aciditeti.Kjo shkalle varet nga sasia e dioksidit te karbonit te tretur ne te,si dhe nga sasite e vogla te klorit te dala nga kripa e detit.Emertimi "shiu acidik" sot perdoret per te treguar shiun me pH nen 5.

-Demet ne njerez-
Shirat e tharte ndikojne negativisht ne boten e gjalle perfshire ketu edhe njerezit.Veshtiresojne frymemarrjen,organet e frymemarrjes demtohen dhe shfaqen semundje te ndryshme,si bronkiti,astma dhe kanceri i mushkrive.Ne toke gjenden shume metale helmuese te lidhura ne forme komponimesh jotoksike.Kur shiu acidik bie mbi to,i zberthen ato duke liruar elemente helmuese,te cilat nepermjet rrjedhes se lumenjve dhe ujerave te tjera demtojne shendetin e njeriut dhe te gjallesave te tjera.Me rritjen e aciditetit te ujit,ai reagon edhe ndaj plumbit dhe bakrit e tubave te ujit duke shkaktuar ndotjen e ujit te pijshem.Pasojat jane te medha per shendetin e njeriut.Shtimi i sasise se bakrit ne ujin e pijshem demton veshkat dhe melqine,por edhe mund te shkaktoje diarrene te femijet e vegjel.


QKA MENDONI SE DO DUHEJ TE BENIM QE TA ZBARDHNIM FATIN E DUKURISE NE FJALE?

----------

